# Track Day at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway



## namaste_lv (Nov 11, 2009)

Was driving by the speedway and noticed a track day was going on. Luckily I had my kit with me. C&C welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Nov 11, 2009)

The one of the Ford GT is a very nice pan.

What is "Track Day?"  Is that when citizens can run their high power vehicles on the track?

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## boogschd (Nov 11, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> What is "Track Day?"  Is that when citizens can run their high power vehicles on the track?
> 
> Sounds like a blast!



not necessarily high powered
you can even run a station wagon in a track if you can stand the shame 

pity there isnt more shots :/


----------



## fokker (Nov 11, 2009)

Great shots, were these taken on a tripod?


----------



## iflynething (Nov 11, 2009)

Probably one of the best sets of panning images I've seen....

I'm sure there are better, but for the time being.....

Great shots

~Michael~


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 11, 2009)

fokker said:


> Great shots, were these taken on a tripod?



Thanks, I shot both handheld and with a monopod. The Ford GT was handheld and the Lambo was on the monopod. Not positive on the bikes. I shot them both ways.


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 11, 2009)

boogschd said:


> pity there isnt more shots :/



There's a few more on my flickr. See my sig for link.  I'm still sorting through and processing.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like the outside roadcourse. Outside the speedway that is. I've raced FF 2000 there a couple of times. Fun layout.

Some shots from the 3/4 angle would have shown off the racing equipment a bit better, but would have tested the AF more.


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 12, 2009)

KmH said:


> Looks like the outside roadcourse. Outside the speedway that is. I've raced FF 2000 there a couple of times. Fun layout.
> 
> Some shots from the 3/4 angle would have shown off the racing equipment a bit better, but would have tested the AF more.



Yeah, it's much more difficult to get that sense of speed on the 3/4 as well.


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, I need to get to vegas.


----------



## Nihilation (Nov 21, 2009)

I personally like the Gallardo shot and the first motorcycle shot in your second set the best.


----------



## mtn_rider1407 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks like the Jordan Suzuki superbike team was out testing, very cool! Great shots!


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2009)

namaste_lv said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the outside roadcourse. Outside the speedway that is. I've raced FF 2000 there a couple of times. Fun layout.
> ...


Yep, getting the shutter speed just right so the wheels are still blurred is tough, like here with the GT-40 approaching the apex of turn 6.

That's a good corner to get some locked up front brake shots too. There's a small bump in the braking zone where the other part of the track transitions into 6, that makes the front of the cars just light enough to many times lock up just the left front or both front brakes just befor the turn-in point. Corner speed there in 6, running a FF 2000 is about 55 mph (2nd gear), down from 100 (4th gear) at the start of the braking zone.

The crux of that track is the sector from the entry of 2 to the exit of 5. How much speed a driver carries through turn 4 (pucker power) tells the tale. Good potential for the fastest cars having an off entering 5, if the driver screws up in the braking zone. (ask me how I know.)

Of course, one of the main keys is making sure you have the highest possible exit speed out of any corners leading onto straights, which includes turn 6, so there should be good shots of the cars on the rumble strip exiting 6 as they go away from you. 

Looks like the American Racing Academy (formerly Derek Daly) racing school closed? I'm not finding a web site for them?


----------



## Wozza (Dec 8, 2009)

I LOVE that first GT40 shot!


----------

